# DIY HT Sub



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I've managed to score a Reckhorn A400 subwoofer amp from a local auction site in NZ and was wondering subs people would recommend for it

Specs below:
* Output power at total distortion level 0.02 % 180 watts / 8 ohms (easily exceeds 200watts on peaks)
* Output power at total distortion level 0.02 % 290 watts / 4 ohms
* Output power at total distortion level 0.02 % 400 watts / 2 ohms 

Ive read that car audio subs can sound very good for home use

currently running a Jamo 10" 200w (ported down firing sub) will most likely use this for the home PC system now


I've always thought my boston G5 sub was leagues ahead of the E85s jamo when listening to music

anyway, I'm after recommendations for an ideal car sub or home audio sub, the room is roughly 3m x 3m
would like a 12" or greater and has to marry up to the power ratings above or close to.

after a very musical sounding sub that can go low and perform HT duties as well.
Im also considering running 2 subs on each side of the room (mono signal obviously)

we do have quite a few ID subs floating around in New Zealand on the second hand market, as well as some peerless XLS subs


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

s4turn said:


> I've managed to score a Reckhorn A400 subwoofer amp from a local auction site in NZ and was wondering subs people would recommend for it
> 
> Specs below:
> * Output power at total distortion level 0.02 % 180 watts / 8 ohms (easily exceeds 200watts on peaks)
> ...


If you could score an IDQ 15 V2, it would make an excellent sub for that amp. I'm actually using one for my home theater and words cannot describe how this thing sounds in even a test box. 

Down firing, 4 cubic feet with two double flared 4" ports, 22" each in length, 1lb of fiberglass fill at 100% fill, 3/4" MDF, plenty of bracing, and you should be good to go. I actually have the exact box specs on my laptop at home that Matt Borgardt (the guy who designed the sub) himself designed for me. I believe the F3 came in at around 23hz.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you for the reply
I may have sourced the exact sub, D4 coil config, so it will get around 400 w rms @ 2 ohms
do you have more details on that box design?
4 Cubic feet is rather large too!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

s4turn said:


> thank you for the reply
> I may have sourced the exact sub, D4 coil config, so it will get around 400 w rms @ 2 ohms
> do you have more details on that box design?
> 4 Cubic feet is rather large too!


4 cubic feet is indeed large, but that's what you'll need to get a very smooth frequency response. I didn't have time to get the specs last night when I got home from work, so I'll get them for you later today. I don't have exact dimensions so you'll have to design those yourself around recommended volume.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright, I got the box specs. 

4 cubic feet net volume
2 pounds fiberglass fill 100%
two 4" ports 21" length
2x4's for bracing, cut 3/16" short and screwed in the sides. The tension on the MDF walls will add rigidity and keep them even tighter than standard bracing. 


My dimensions: 30 x 18 x 18


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you very much!!

I was quite worried that the sub box would be huge, but that doesnt seem that bad


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

s4turn said:


> thank you very much!!
> 
> I was quite worried that the sub box would be huge, but that doesnt seem that bad


Yeah I thought it would be bad too, and 30" is rather large, but all things considered I guess its really not that bad. Its certainly better than the 6 cubic foot box I initially designed.


----------

